
Microsoft's Windows Phone 7 too little, too late - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/10/25/BUUC1G00J3.DTL
======
rkwz
The mobile OS space is still in its infancy, It's always better to wait and
see what happens.

